

Achron, time shifting RTS - gigaroby
http://www.achrongame.com/site/index.php

======
StavrosK
Wow, did this game just come out? I remember it being developed years and
years ago!

~~~
DizzyDoo
No, it came out a while back, and it was pretty poorly reviewed:
[http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/09/05/wot-i-think-
achro...](http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/09/05/wot-i-think-achron/)

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, thanks for that, I wasn't aware of it.

------
DoubleCluster
The idea is nice, the "pathfinding" is broken enough for the game to be
unplayable. Seriously, they just go directly towards their goal and get stuck
everywhere.

~~~
ElectroPrime
Actually, it has been much improved in more recent versions. Try it again.

------
dave1010uk
The Flash game Chronotron [1] is also based around time travel and is worth a
quick play.

[1] <http://www.miniclip.com/games/chronotron/en/>

~~~
barbs
Looks like it has kinda similar mechanics to Braid, which is probably the
epitome of 2d-time-manipulating-platforming

~~~
dave1010uk
Braid looks very cool. Link: <http://braid-game.com/>

~~~
StavrosK
Braid is fantastic, buy it.

------
shangaslammi
The great thing is that the time-altering mechanics actually work really well
and they even managed to make a user-friendly UI for what is arguably a rather
complicated concept.

However, the actual RTS part is woefully mediocre and has problems such as bad
unit AI and bad path-finding. At least this was my impression of v1.0. I guess
I should take another look one of these days and see if the numerous patches
have improved things.

------
richo
I bought it, but the DMG doesn't want to mount.

file(1) reckons it's just bzip2 data so I'm unpacking it and gunna poke
around.

------
DiabloD3
I was going to buy it, but it still seems to be not available for Linux. Also,
why isn't this available through Steam?

~~~
ElectroPrime
It's available on Linux (and on Steam, but not Steam for Linux):
<http://www.achrongame.com/site/buy-and-download.php>

~~~
DiabloD3
Ahh, no wonder I didn't see it, nor did I see any of this listed first glance
on the page you linked to. I wonder if they need to get a real marketing team
working for them.

------
hp50g
I had an idea for a similar game in the late 90's but I never bothered with it
(thanks to Unreal Tournament consuming a big chunk of my time)

I'm glad someone else came up with the same thing as the idea certainly had
some merit. I will be buying this and playing it when I get some time :)

------
ndrake
I misread it as Archon and got excited it was a updated version of this:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archon_(computer_game)>

~~~
joelhooks
There is a decent iOS Archon.

------
acheron
Well, skimming that title makes me double-take.

